# nubian buck i may buy



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Pros and cons?

Or?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Is he good?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How old is he, and his bloodlines? I won't judge his conformation due to inexperience, but he looks like a decent buck.

I'm curious why you're buying a nubian buck for you boer does? What are your goals for his offspring?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

If i get him for a good deal i may buy him

I am breeding both boers and nubians sepertley

Ill find out on age and bloodlines


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Good neck length
-Good brisket
-Smooth shoulder assembly
-Clean withers
-Smooth, level topline
-Good depth in rear barrel
-Looks to have pretty good body capacity
-Good fore pasterns
-Nicely angled back legs
-Ok body length
-Well set legs

Cons:
-Neck doesn't blend smoothly into withers
-Lacks depth in heart girth
-Short rump
-Steep rump

Hopefully someone else does him now


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I buy bucks based mainly on the dam's and sire's dam's udders. And then confirmation. If both are good, on this buck, I'd definitely buy him. So ask for these pictures and go from there.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Personally, I really like his conformation. He seems like he'd be a great addition to your breeding program. However, the mammary system is a hugeee part of conformation, so you'll need to either figure out his genetics and/or see pictures of his dam's and paternal granddam's udders,


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's not bad, but as a dairy goat, you want to see his dam's udder, granddam's udders, and any daughter's udders. You also want to look at pedigree. Don't buy based on a good deal. Start with the best stock you can.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im not buying him no more

thanks for your input guys!


----------

